# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Kalender-Girls-Thailand

## schiene

Es kommen ja immer mal wieder "sexy Kalender" in Thailand heraus.Hier sollen sie ihren Platz finden :: 

Ein thailändischer Kalender von 2014 für ein Sportunternehmen

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

Der Nok Air Kalender von 20114

----------


## schiene



----------


## schorschilia

es wird höchste Zeit, dass ich mal mit Nok Air fliege.. ::

----------


## schiene



----------


## schiene

1990 Kalender von Mekong Whisky

----------


## wein4tler

Deswegen trinkt mein Schwager jeden Abend Mekong-Whisky. Der will sich seine Frau schön saufen. ::

----------


## schiene

Ein Kalender von ELT Thailand 2014

----------


## schiene



----------


## Willi Wacker

...schiene
Haste keine halbnackedeis mehr?

----------


## wein4tler

Die stellt er doch nicht hier rein. Da macht er einen eigenen Thread auf.  ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Die stellt er doch nicht hier rein. Da macht er einen eigenen Thread auf.


...das wird aber auch langsam zeit  ::

----------


## schiene

haben wir doch schon lange....
http://siamonline.de/vbb/mitglieder-...9/index49.html

----------


## schiene

Ein Kalender von Krating Thong Beer aus dem Jahr 1968

----------


## schiene

noch etwas Älteres.....

----------

